# pics to get us ready



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2013)

OK guys it want be long how bout putting up some pic from last year to get us ready? i will try and get some up later!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 19, 2013)

I'll go first.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks good!! I know you guys have more!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Me and my dad with some reds,ringers and a goose that me my dad and a few buddy's killed!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Two mallards me and my buddy killed before school!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2013)

11 geese and 4 ducks me and a few of my buddy's killed!!


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 19, 2013)

A gadwall whacking


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 19, 2013)

Who says there aint no ducks in Fl.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 19, 2013)

*Salt Water geese*

Salt Water geese


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 19, 2013)

I see why they call you killer afer seeing this look on your face in this pic^^^^


----------



## Robk (Aug 19, 2013)

December hunt in Maine with DJ Hill from Elberton and a thanksgiving hunt with Luke Mize and DJ Hill from Elberton GA.


----------



## Tunacash (Aug 19, 2013)

*Can't Wait*

Hurry!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 19, 2013)

Good looking hunts guys wish y'all the best this season!! It can't get here fast enough!!


----------



## spring (Aug 19, 2013)

This picture was taken well before the first hint of sunrise while waiting on the ducks to start coming in as an incredible full moon was shining all around ... quite a show!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 20, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> I see why they call you killer afer seeing this look on your face in this pic^^^^



yup yhats the face of a duck killer!!


----------



## caver101 (Aug 20, 2013)

Good late season teal:


----------



## caver101 (Aug 20, 2013)

That is some slick mud....


----------



## RedShad_20 (Aug 20, 2013)

A couple goose hunts from the past season. Also found a new use for the old boot lips. They make for a nice tire wedge.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 20, 2013)

good looking hunts! keep'em comen!


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2013)

*Last Year*

does this count?


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

Some great shots guys 

Yes sir season is getting close and I was just browsin some pics thinkin about it so here's a few from up here in Washington of Chase from pup to huntin dawg 

Sometimes you can tell you just might have a good one up and comin


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

First duck at 5 months then 1st goose at 6 mths


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

A little age and a few more retrieves and he's got the idea


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

A couple of good hunts with my bud


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

He just turned 3 and this will be his 4th season but all we can do now is wait


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2013)

Does this one count?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2013)

*A chevy*



RedShad_20 said:


> A couple goose hunts from the past season. Also found a new use for the old boot lips. They make for a nice tire wedge.


would not have gotten stuck!


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 20, 2013)

*nice one*



killer elite said:


> does this count?



hey i ready for them too!!


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 20, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


>



no dux so you take it out on the coots!! i like it!


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 20, 2013)

*2012-2013*

I can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 20, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> no dux so you take it out on the coots!! i like it!



We have not figured the duck thing out so we just hunt coots.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

killer elite said:


> Does this one count?



Only if this one counts


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 20, 2013)

yeah go to the hill close your eyes and start shooting.....i got the coot hunting figured out too!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> yeah go to the hill close your eyes and start shooting.....i got the coot hunting figured out too!!



So trad how  do you fix them so they taste good? I know spots where it shouldn't be hard to get a 25 bird limit of them mud hens


----------



## joey1919 (Aug 20, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> So trad how  do you fix them so they taste good? I know spots where it shouldn't be hard to get a 25 bird limit of them mud hens



Coot's got a gizzard the size of a baseball, if you  like gizzards


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 20, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> So trad how  do you fix them so they taste good? I know spots where it shouldn't be hard to get a 25 bird limit of them mud hens



see thats the problem we all have a place to kill all we want....but no one likes too eat them so why kill them!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

tradhunter98 said:


> see thats the problem we all have a place to kill all we want....but no one likes too eat them so why kill them!



And that's why I let them fly......... ok maybe it's let them SCOOT across the top of the water  I ain't going to waste a dollar a shell+++ for something I'm not going to eat.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

Sorry kind of let myself join in takin this off topic (should be new topic) 


It's suppose to be about getting ready for a new season and looking back 

One spot I really like and the view even if nothing is flying is pretty nice.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 20, 2013)

thats a great looking spot!


----------



## Hornet22 (Aug 20, 2013)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> He just turned 3 and this will be his 4th season but all we can do now is wait



The boy is growin up Mike, can't believe he's already 3. Mighty fine lookin hunting buddy


----------



## GunShy2 (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> The boy is growin up Mike, can't believe he's already 3. Mighty fine lookin hunting buddy



Thanks Hornet I'm pretty darn proud of him and after muzzy elk season is over it'll be me and him   spending a lot of time together if nothin else just watchin the skies HOPIN it'll be our day


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

GunShy2 said:


> View attachment 746783
> 
> View attachment 746784
> 
> View attachment 746785




Now that's a good ole lookin boy  Got a little story about him?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey Carolina........ Will you teach me the ropes on being a coot commander??


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 20, 2013)

I will trade you some awesome coot hunts for some of those decoys your making.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 20, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> I will trade you some awesome coot hunts for some of those decoys your making.



Deal!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 20, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> I will trade you some awesome coot hunts for some of those decoys your making.





rnelson5 said:


> Deal!!!!



Pop bottles painted black Now that's a DEAL


----------



## ShellytheDuckSlayer (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## fowl player (Aug 20, 2013)

*good ones from last year*

remi s first season


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2013)

carolinaboy said:


> I will trade you some awesome coot hunts for some of those decoys your making.


coots and ringers


----------



## caver101 (Aug 20, 2013)

I bet those coot hunts are a blast! haha


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 20, 2013)

caver101 said:


> I bet those coot hunts are a blast! haha



Lake orange Fl.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 21, 2013)

come on guys put up some more pics  i want to see some of those good diver hunts!!


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 21, 2013)

Line over our field with doves.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 21, 2013)

I saw y'all's ducks and deer. So one for the birds the other for the deer. Keep um coming.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 21, 2013)

Couple diver hunts.


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 21, 2013)

Some Puddle ducks


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 21, 2013)

Now that's some duck shooting there!!! I don't think all that green came from GA or SC!! Lol


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Aug 21, 2013)

Glad to see someone putting a hurting on the water chickens! A few hunts from public waters last year, oh yeah and Arkansas


----------



## carolinaboy (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## gsppurist (Aug 21, 2013)

All in one morning.  Ducks, quail then the pig.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 22, 2013)

That woody hen is bigger than the pig!!!


----------



## gsppurist (Aug 22, 2013)

But boy did it taste GOOD!!!  Tender.  The umbilical cord must have just fallen off.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 22, 2013)

Just a few photos from last year


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 22, 2013)

O forgot one


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 22, 2013)

steelshotslayer said:


> O forgot one



is that a lesser or just a small goose?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 22, 2013)

a small bird it was banded in 2011 though


----------



## spring (Aug 22, 2013)

It's always great when the next generation of hunters joins our group.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Aug 23, 2013)

dang thats a good shoot there!


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe i will kill a duck one day...


----------



## dillakilla12 (Aug 23, 2013)

Couple pix from last season


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 23, 2013)

spring said:


> It's always great when the next generation of hunters joins our group.



Looks like the young man had a great time.  That smile says it all.  He's hooked!


----------



## chase870 (Aug 24, 2013)

This ought to work


----------



## trophyhunter99 (Aug 24, 2013)

im ready


----------



## Hunter247 (Aug 24, 2013)

*Boom. boom. boom.*


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Aug 25, 2013)

My boy opening morning last year.  Searching the sky; wondering where the ducks went.


----------

